

Build your own web server for $130 - seano
http://www.ddj.com/embedded/211300170?pgno=1

======
maximilian
It would seem that the beagle board (beagleboard.org) would be way better than
this thing in all metrics besides maybe power: 1\. Not hacked together by you
(not gonna break so fast) 2\. 600+MHz ARM processor 3\. USB(2?) port. Hook up
a hard drive! 4\. Monitor hookup 5\. Runs linux. Just install a lightweight
server.

And about $130.

------
PStamatiou
for not much more ($200) I built a "real" mini-ITX computer..
<http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/01/25/diy-200-dollar-pc>

